# Golfing - The Joy Of Golf



## NikosCC

I started playing golf as a way to entertain clients and socialize with my business vendors. If you have decided to take up golf as a hobby you will be rewarded with the benefits of fresh air, exercise, and the addition of many new friends and acquaintances. You will also be humbled by the process of learning HOW to golf. Like any project you approach in life your attitude and expectations will determine your enjoyment of the game.

You will learn that the road to a low handicap is earned through countless bad shots, bunkers, water hazards and triple digit scores. You will invest a lot of time in practice. Welcome every hook, slice and 3 putt as a learning opportunity. Even the most horrendous mistake is a learning opportunity.

Golfing provides a rich opportunity to meet new people and provides you with opportunities for social interaction. You will get to meet new people in a setting in which you both have an avid interest, which makes for easy conversations. Golfing is also an excellent opportunity to meet like minded single people if you are looking for new people to meet.

How much golf equipment do you actually need? Golf is a very expensive game but there are affordable options. A high-end brand name set of clubs can set you back several thousand dollars but there are quality and affordable alternatives. Before buying clubs you should visit several golf stores and club pro shops. Test different types of clubs, determine which club length is best for you, get to know the different types of grips available and learn the difference between graphite and steel shafts. Take time to learn about the different types of golf balls, gloves, shoes and tees.

When you are choosing a golf bag you will first need to decide if you are going to walk the coarse or ride a cart. Golf bags are available in a range of materials make sure to choose one that is suited to your climate. Golf shoes are important; make sure they are comfortable and waterproof.

Should you take lessons from a golf professional? The answer to this question should be yes, but it depends on your budget. Golf lessons are expensive but will make learning the sport considerable more enjoyable, and you will be playing good golf in considerably less time. A more affordable alternative is to purchase one of the many training programs available by dvd. You can also use the internet as your open resource to learning more about the game without spending a lot of money,

Before you lift a club, you need the right attitude, and remember to remain positive, quiet your mind and remember it's only a game. And game are supposed to be fun, so make golf fun and you can play for the rest of your life.


----------

